# APPDA Trial



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We are planning an APPDA trial. Come and compete or just come to check out what we do.

Skip Domoe Classic 
Fri, Mar 20th thru 22nd 
CSRA WDC will be hosting in Grovetown Ga. 
Fees : $40 per level. Pre Reg $35 
Pre-registration must be post marked by March 14th
Must be an APPDA member to compete

Admission : Free 
Vendor spaces will be available 
Canine Consultants

Entertainment : TBA



Judges : Jerry Lyda, Matt Hammond and Mel Helmick 
Decoys : Jay Lyda, Mike Santana, David Kuneman, and Justin Eimer. Alt Matt Hammond 

Description : 
APPDA TRIAL in memeroy of Skip Domoe
Hosted by the CSRA Working Dog Club 
March 20-22 2009 
Offering EL-Level 1 PPD and PSD 
Entry Fees are $40 per Level. Pre-registration is $35. 
For Pre-Registration contact Marilyn Bowcutt. [email protected] 
For trial info and questions contact Jerry Lyda. [email protected] 

*Friday will be open field day starting at 10am. Registration will be available on Friday 
*Saturday- Registration will be from 8am - 9am and trial will begin at 9:30am. 
*Sunday- If needed trial will begin at 10am.


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Skip would truly be honored at having a trial in his memory! 

Skip was really looking forward to some protection titles with the APPDA and even starting an APPDA club up here in NW Ohio in his retirement years. It is unfortunate that he will not have that chance. Skip loved life, family, and his Mals. He was a good friend and he will be missed.

Thank you Jerry.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You are welcome James. He was a very good man and this is the least we can do.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. I believe I met Skip, and a little Mali female he had named Gracie. Am I right, James? 

I'm sorry for his family and friends.


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Chad Byerly said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. I believe I met Skip, and a little Mali female he had named Gracie. Am I right, James?
> 
> I'm sorry for his family and friends.


Yes, I believe you did meet Skip. 

Skip, his wife, and myself were in attendance for the Spring 2008 Seminar with Bernard Flinks at Hondensport Ohio Schutzhund Club. That was a great seminar. 

I remember Marty Martin giving me directions to a restaurant that everyone was getting together at after training and driving around Columbus lost for an hour! LOL


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Chad Byerly said:


> I believe I met Skip, and a little Mali female he had named Gracie. Am I right, James?


The 'little Mali' you saw at the seminar was probably Lillee. A very nice dog from a 2006 breeding arranged through Tarheel Canine. A lot of 'Joefarm' in her lines. Skips wife, Sandy, is keeping Lillee along with their male, Diesel.

Gracee, a daughter of Quenny Ot Vitosha and Gatorland's Sukie, was Skip's second bitch that he found through another breeder and the only bitch he had a litter with. Gracee has been adopted into a sport home and is living the good life in Indiana.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is a good way to get to meet some of you, so come on down to Georiga and let's have some fun. David, you coming back?


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Jerry,

Glad to hear you guys are putting this together, I'm sure it will be a good time by all.

Wayne


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Come and see us Wayne. Bring that Dutchie. Jay has a female Dutchie we would like for you to see.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally!!! \\/ I'm ready for this one Jerry. I can't wait to see you guys again.

Now....where did I put that LSU tent :-k


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Geeze you guys are sooo far away. I hope the port spreads out this way. Looks like fun.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Get some people together, start a club and we are there. Too simple.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Kim, Im sure we can find a spot out by the dumpsters. :razz: Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh no you didn't! [-X It's on now Mr. Jay Lyda :razz:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Bring it, or wait has it already been broughten. :-s


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What did you do by the dumpsters ?? Inquiring minds want to know.:-$ :-$


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff, close your eyes..............and what ever you though about, No that wasn't. I guess you'll have to visit GA to find out.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, I want to go to Georgia to check out some dumpsters. I understand it is a new concept there, but we have had them for some time now. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes, I want to go to Georgia to check out some dumpsters. I understand it is a new concept there, but we have had them for some time now. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
HA HA HA ROFLMFAO


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes, I want to go to Georgia to check out some dumpsters. I understand it is a new concept there, but we have had them for some time now. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


With the hinged lids and all??!! Damn, I thought that they were something new. So I guess that ya'll don't have the buzzard problem there either then. LOL Oh wait, do you live near Butch over there in Texas. HAHA


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to burst your bubble Jeff but nothing that exciting happening around the dumpsters  However, if a purple LSU tent or a red GA decoy suit ends up in there it might be a different story! Hey I know, dumpster diving protection?


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Jerry, I'm going to *try* to be there. I'm leaving my current Department and moving back to Lake Charles ( a little over an hour away) and have gotten on the Sheriff Department there. I know my shift I'm going on, but I don't have a copy of their schedule yet, so I don't know if my shift is off or working that weekend. If I'm off I'm going to go. Neeka, needs some playtime!! She's been herding Cattle so long now she may get out there and just run around the decoy trying to get him to go back in the building, LOL!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I DO hope you get to come. Wouldn't be the same without you. Neeka will be just fine. Let us know as soon as you know. 

For you other people out there, Chris is one of those decoys that is and has excellent skills. Reads dogs very well and is a super guy and way too much fun to be around.

Chris, that will cost you. You can pay me at the trial. lol


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

James Larkey said:


> Yes, I believe you did meet Skip.
> 
> Skip, his wife, and myself were in attendance for the Spring 2008 Seminar with Bernard Flinks at Hondensport Ohio Schutzhund Club. That was a great seminar.
> 
> I remember Marty Martin giving me directions to a restaurant that everyone was getting together at after training and driving around Columbus lost for an hour! LOL


 
Marty Martin was another really good guy that left this world way too soon.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I DO hope you get to come. Wouldn't be the same without you. Neeka will be just fine. Let us know as soon as you know.
> 
> For you other people out there, Chris is one of those decoys that is and has excellent skills. Reads dogs very well and is a super guy and way too much fun to be around.
> 
> Chris, that will cost you. You can pay me at the trial. lol


awe, Jerr, I can call you Jerr right, thanks but your still not getting my Bud lite, LOL!!

I'm so out of shape, I probably couldn't catch a freesbie nowadays. I ride around in a car for 12 hours and eat donuts 24-7 (hey comes with the job :mrgreen: ) I only have enough gas to jump out my car *ONCE* during a 12hr shift and enough explosiveness to run down maybe 4 houses, 5 if I'm super motivated to catch someone, LOL!!! 

I am going back to the gym and hitting the track soon though, I'm sure I'll be doing that real soon since I'v been planning it all out for months and months now :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

You better hit something.......


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Hey I know when to stop _hitting_ stuff thats why I only have 2 8-[


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Ouch............In my defence, I never Learned that........:-\"


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris Duhon said:


> I ride around in a car for 12 hours and eat donuts 24-7 (hey comes with the job :mrgreen: )


Matt says they are called "pastries" 

_"Ouch............In my defence, I never Learned that........







"_

Apparently!!!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I am planning on being there, but I have to make sure that I am off or get Departmental approval. I may have to get Spank Tank ready and enter him just to get the approval... LOL. But then again, I need to decoy... #-o Hmmm. I'll work it out, I always do. 

If I have any more pastries, I'm gonna need gastric bypass! Matt, don't follow my lead... I got five!=D>


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Justin, 
Give me a call you Freak stick!!!!! Where you been dude, email me or something. [email protected] also, my number is still the same.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I DO hope you get to come. Wouldn't be the same without you. Neeka will be just fine. Let us know as soon as you know.
> 
> For you other people out there, Chris is one of those decoys that is and has excellent skills. Reads dogs very well and is a super guy and way too much fun to be around.
> 
> Chris, that will cost you. You can pay me at the trial. lol


Not only that but he has the cutest little smile!:mrgreen: I'm considering adopting him as the son I never had.....:wink: 

How has life been treating you Chris? We miss you down here!


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Betty Mathena said:


> Not only that but he has the cutest little smile!:mrgreen: I'm considering adopting him as the son I never had.....:wink:
> 
> How has life been treating you Chris? We miss you down here!


Oh my what *DO* you say to a comment like that. I'm not sure you would have wanted me as a son, I was quite the mess as a youngster, LOL!! 

I miss you guys like hell also. I use to look forward to training every saturday morning starting Sunday. That was definately one of my memorable times in my life. Training was sooo much fun then. Watching Ken get mad cause we jaw jacked more than we were training, ahhh those were the days. LOL!!

Life has been pretty good, I can't complain. 

PS: I still want to see some pictures of annabel. I bet she's something to respect ;-)


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

You noticed I didn't offer to adopt you until you had all those wild days behind you now, didn't you? LOL AND I made sure my adopted grandchildren were well behaved and a joy to be around!

We will get some pics of the Weas this weekend. I'm real happy with her (what a surprise, right) She's matured nicely.

Miss you, wish you could get down to see us!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Betty come and see him at the APPDA trial. Everybody's happy.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Happy is always good! Amazing how often people forget that with training isn't it?


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I just registered for the trial. Who on the forum will be there? It would be nice to put a face with the name. :lol: :lol: After all, the forum has been talking about getting together somewhere :-k 

Jay, what size LSU shirt should I bring for you? :-\"


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jay
Tell her to get you a shirt big enough to fit over your bite suit, it will give the dogs an EASY target !!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, I already have one. I use it to clean up the kennel floors. But I guess I could use a new one, this ones about had it.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

*Jay Lyda! I'm telling your daddy! Oh wait, he may be on your side with this one....lol*


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I take no sides, this is you and him. I know it's all in fun but Jay, come on. That was harsh. I bet Kim is smiling and will be laughing when she gets here with that big GSD and he kicks your, you know what.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Your right Jerry, Im smiling.  No toes were stepped on by Jay. 

However, I think its only fair that I warn him..... :-\" You see, as much as I love LSU, I have trained Zo to aggressively engage a decoy who happens to be wearing a red bite suit with a LSU/purple shirt over it. ;-) A PPD has to be prepared for anything. #-o


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Im going to try to make it, but no promises.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Your right about that Kim. I've been to some places in LA that you would need a dog to be ready for anything. I've seen some weird stuff down there. To be honest, some of the people I've seen I wouldn't want my dog to bite them, might give em something. But of course this is around the New Orleans area in the wee hours of the night.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Your right about that Kim. I've been to some places in LA that you would need a dog to be ready for anything. I've seen some weird stuff down there. To be honest, some of the people I've seen I wouldn't want my dog to bite them, might give em something. But of course this is around the New Orleans area in the wee hours of the night.


:-k And just what are you doing "around the New Orleans area in the wee hours of the morning" young man?!
Are you sure you weren't looking at a reflection in a window?  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

10 Days left until the trial. We hope to see you guys. This would be a good way to meet some of you.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like the SDA seminar is on the same weekend as the APPDA trial. We may have a smaller turn out. We'll just see what kind of turn out we will have. Maybe we won't have to trial on Sunday too. Weather is looking really good for the weekend here. Raining now.

The two are alike in some ways and I can see where people would like to do both. I'll talk to Tom and Jack for future events to make sure they don't conflict.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be there...in the middle of the spectators!! lol I'll be bringing my dogs but they'll be in their crates!1 lol Love to watch some AWESOME dogs work!!! And hopefully get that mal pup...:-\" !! lol


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> I'll be there...in the middle of the spectators!! lol I'll be bringing my dogs but they'll be in their crates!1 lol Love to watch some AWESOME dogs work!!! And hopefully get that mal pup...:-\" !! lol


Glad to hear your comin down. Mal pup huh? :twisted: (Evil laugh here)


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

lol Mike!! Glad you convinced me!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Hillary, wait till you see the GSD before you jump. 
You have to watch Mike. He's a mali person so that's understandable. I bet Will and Mike will tag team me now lol.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

For those of you that have a GPS here's the address 
1070 Appling Harlem Hwy, Harlem Ga. 30814

Hope to see any of you.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Hillary, wait till you see the GSD before you jump.
> You have to watch Mike. He's a mali person so that's understandable. I bet Will and Mike will tag team me now lol.


She has, thats why she's going with the Mal!!!:lol:


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

lol, yes I have seen the GSD, Bouv, CC, Rott, Mal, Dobe, Giant Schnauzer (sp?), and Pittie work but really only love the rottweiler. And just recently fell in love with the mal! They were always my second along with the Bouv and GS!! Then I like the shepherd!! sorry! :-\" lol


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll change your mind. LOL


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

We will get on the road in a few hours Jerry. Looking forward to seeing you guys again.:grin:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

For all that is traveling, BE SAFE.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

So we will hear results and see many links to video and pics Monday right guys? Since yall want us to start your sport up out west, I'd like to see how fun it is first. Traveling that far is out of the question. LOL

Good Luck everybody participating and have fun.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

FUN, FUN Seriously FUN. When dogs earn these titles they are something you can REALLY be proud of. No smoke and mirrors. Down to earth real tests.

I'll make sure there are plenty of video and pictures for all to enjoy. David Frost came to our first trial and of course most dogs were entry level. We had a couple that tried for their 1's but didn't make it. He would like it more now. 

There will be more competing this time for their 1's maybe some 2's in both sides PPD and PSD. I'm sure we'll have some more 1's as well. It's designed to get harder and harder as the levels go up. Nothing to be easy unless you have a good dog and train a lot. As more people see it, it will grow. If we build it they will come; and we will build it.

We hope to see some of you here this week end.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If I could be there, I would. It was a lot of fun and to be honest, I was kind of surprised at the quality of the work.

DFrost


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you expecting any PPD rottweillers out of Miami. I hear the handler/trainer has a very discerning dog. Some big guy named Emilio or something like that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I heard that Jerry and Matt were going to teach a class in Discernment, 101. Now I can't swear to that, but ............

DFrost


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

If we can get Jay and MAtt to do that ribbon dance thingy, I might just make a trip to the East Coast for that.

All joking aside, best of luck to all participants. Hopefully everyone will get something out of it. I really wish I could make it.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

David Frost said:


> If I could be there, I would. It was a lot of fun and to be honest, I was kind of surprised at the quality of the work.
> 
> DFrost


What are you getting at David?? Is it because we are from the south. :razz:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Send a vid so we can learn the steps Mr.Brown. LOL


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Emilio already sent the video. Don't let the dog actually bite you though. ROFL


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh that vid. But I don't have any sandals that I can work a dog in, will flip flops do. :razz:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> What are you getting at David?? Is it because we are from the south. :razz:



Oh no sir, not at all. haha, I happen to be a bit south of the M/D myself ya know. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We will miss you David.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

*APPDA Trial* _"FUN, FUN Seriously FUN. When dogs earn these titles they are something you can REALLY be proud of. No smoke and mirrors. Down to earth real tests.

I'll make sure there are plenty of video and pictures for all to enjoy. David Frost came to our first trial and of course most dogs were entry level. We had a couple that tried for their 1's but didn't make it. He would like it more now. _ "

*Jerry, got to correct you on this...actually Hugo did do the LEVEL one-Protection side, and made it-with a total score of 474 or 94% for Level 1 protection and on the EL protection he earned a 98% -the other two dogs that tried the Level 1 actually DQ'd-. *So should Hugo be "REALLY proud" of this accomplishment as you stress above...seems Hugo's accomplishment is not even being recognized. 
I called a truce to any hard feelings-so I will keep my peace and I hope that those that give it a go, enjoy the time with their dogs-that is what is most important, Hugo will be going to the SDA seminar this weekend.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I am so sorry Mo you are correct. Yes he did do a great job and you should be proud. I do stress that for him and all dogs that do that well.

Jesus is the only one I know that never made any mistakes and I'm nowhere close to what he was. Sorry again. Be proud of Hugo, he did well.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It's late and I just got home. We had a fantastic day. A lot of new faces and some that has been around with us for a while. I'm tired but will post more tomorrow. Bunch of pictures were taken so when they get to me I'll make sure to share. Jay and Ichilles took first place. What a super team. My dog Lexus, scored the first perfect Obedience score. I'll post all the scores later. Good night all, I'm headed for a shower and bed.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

We had a blast you guys! Good group that turned out with some great dogs!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

What a great weekend! We had a great time and met some great people. I want to give thanks to Matt and Dena Hammond for being great hosts and a special thanks to Dena, Travis Sharpe and Travis' wife for the wonderful breakfast and lunch that they prepared for everyone. That was a lot of people to cook for Dena, thanks for the hard work, it was very very good. I also want to thank the decoys for the hard work that everyone put in, Matt Hammond, Justin Eimer, and Mike Santana. The judges also did a great job and judged everyone equally and fairly. All in all we had a great time and saw some good dogs and have some new wonderful people that joined the APPDA family. Looking forward to the next trial.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

To you guys from Atlanta, enjoyed you all and those Mals, GSDs, and that young Dutch Shepherd, he was awsome. I would love to own him.

I know there was two records set and I believe there was three. I'll let you know when I'm sure about the third.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Man I sure hate I missed this trial. I thought that it was next weekend. I wanted to come out and check it out. Congratulations on your wins! Please post the results and pictures. I found out that a bud of mine Mr. Garland went for his entry level. 

I checked out your web site and it is awesome, it looks like a good sport.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mr. Garland has the Dutchie I was talking about. We went back today to clean the trial field up and you might know, we started training dogs AGAIN. We did get things cleaned up though.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Happy the trial went well!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

We Want Vids!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Betty it went very well. I'll get the scores posted as soon as I get them.
The winners were.
APPDA-EL
1st- Travis Sharpe with Reba (GSD )
2nd- Marilyn Bowcutt with Vondra (GSD)
3rd- Tai Nero with Choco (Corso)

PPD-1
1ST- Jay Lyda with Ichilles (GSD)
2nd- Jerry Lyda with Lexus (GSD) Perfect OB score


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Videos! Videos! Videos! Congrats to everyone that competed - wish we had so many protection sport options up here in the far north!


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Jay Lyda and Ichillies won with a 97% over all. Good job Jay you have came along way with him. You should be very proud.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thanks Betty it went very well. I'll get the scores posted as soon as I get them.
> The winners were.
> APPDA-EL
> 1st- Travis Sharpe with Reba (GSD )
> ...


That is excellent. How many dogs competed overall? Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Travis Sharpe (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are two videos of me and Reba doing two of the entry level scenerios. The first one is Protection of the handler from a vehicle. In this excersise I leave dog in car and simulate going to an ATM. The first decoy is friendly and we just talk. The second decoy approaches and after a few seconds attacks the handler and the dog must protect without hesitation. (The video does not show the second decoy approaching because we wanted to get Reba's exit from the car on film.)


The second video is the protection of a business. The decoy enters my business (dog is in a down stay on my left side) and at first just talks and then grabs an item to steal it and throws it down violently when he sees the dog comming at him. 

Each excersize is over when the dog outs. Hope you enjoy these, I had a great time Saturday, thanks to all who helped out.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool, looks like some fun stuff to practice. I look forward to more scenarios!


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

I got the highlights up on this link here: http://www.parhelionphoto.com/galleries/appda3.html
But on the purchase gallery are all pictures and you can make them bigger! 

Thanks everyone for making this a wonderful trial!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Great Picuters girl, Thanks for all of your hard work.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work, Ashley. Now go and buy that Mark II so I can get that 30D! 

Here are a couple from the trial and a few from Friday (Open Field Day).
http://www.flickr.com/photos/workindogged/


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Great photos, I love the variety of dogs that you have participating in this sport. That corso that came in 3rd in the EL must have been pretty good. 

When is the next trial, I want to see this in person.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

GOOD Pics but where's my Corso ones? Lol


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Not sure yet when the next trial is. Where do you live maybe you can come train with us?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Curtis will have more pictures posted soon. Have fun and train hard.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

christen--the dog pics are great, but i have spring fever and want to clip your paint horse, lol!!!


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks, Ann! 

The horse in the pics isn't mine, but if it helps he was recently groomed and looks great.


----------

